# August Winners



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats to both winners! The pictures and subject matter are just awesome!!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats on some beautiful pics!!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you on your wins! Great pictures. I can certainly see why they won!

Jazzys mom


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats to both of you... great pictures!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats to both!!! Great pics...it was hard to choose.....


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Congratulations,
both are awesome pictures


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Congratulations you guys!!!! Very, very deserving.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congratulations to the winners. But there are no losers here because there is no such thing as a bad golden pictures.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to both of you, amazing pics !!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Now, these are some really great shots. Congratulation.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Congratulations.....
Nice work..........


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

woohoo! Congrats guys!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, it was so hard to choose, the pics this month were awesome....but I love our winners pics! Beautiful subjects and shots!


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. Great pics.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Congrats to the winners. Rob, that was an awesome photo of Oakly.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats both are great pictures, way to go!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Truly deserving winners & awesome shots! Beautiful photos, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

WooHoo! SO, how do we get Golden Calenders?


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Really, indeed, how do we get calendars? Will there be enough to go around? congratulations to both photographers on very beautiful shots and wonderful dogs!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Both were great shots!!!

Hooch


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tessa's Mom said:


> Really, indeed, how do we get calendars? Will there be enough to go around? congratulations to both photographers on very beautiful shots and wonderful dogs!!


We're actually getting to that time where I need to start getting numbers on how many to have printed up. I can't afford to print too many extra....because I only want to charge $5.00 over cost, to send to Joe for the forum.

So I really need some general numbers before ordering them....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> WooHoo! SO, how do we get Golden Calenders?


Three more months and they'll be going to the printers (that I've yet to find). 

Really, I'll be looking at finishing up Novembers contest by the beginning of November, to make sure we have time to get them done....


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats to both of you


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice!...Gorgeous Golden Babies for sure!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Put me in for 2 calenders. It would mean so much more having one with dogs that I know and love.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm glad I didnt have to choose the winners of that contest, there were so many great shots entered.
BTW put me in for a calender as well!!!!


----------

